# Fry water temperature?



## cichfeeble (Jan 12, 2010)

Fry less than a week old (zebra) are pretty much hanging out by heater in a small tank. I kept increasing temp from 78, bit by bit. At 83 they are still doing it.

What's the "right" temp for young fry?

Thanks. [/b]


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

The same temp as the adults are kept in should be fine. They may be using the heater for cover. Is there anything else for them to hide around or is it a bare tank?


----------



## cichfeeble (Jan 12, 2010)

Good point. It's a bare tank. I have rock I can put in there, but I wanted to be able to see them, as well as drop their food directly over them, so it would come down where they could see it.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

They grow faster in warmer water and slower in cooler water. I live in phoenix and don't use heaters in any of my fry tanks. In the dead of "winter" my tanks get down to the low 70's and in summer they are usually around 80. They grow faster in summer than winter but still grow in the cooler water. I think as long as extremes are avoided and the water is clean they will thrive.


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

I keep my fry tanks at 84-85 to help growth rate and I've never had them hang buy the heater. It might be them trying to hide like was said above my fry did hide under my sponge filter and small flower pot most of the time in their first two weeks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

78 is good. They are just hiding they are not cold, LOL. Although you want a healthy growth rate, you also don't want unnatural growth.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I keep my main tanks at 78-79 and my fry tank at 80-82. I think it's a good compromise between a little bit of extra growth/metabolism without any danger of cooking them.


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

I keep my fry tanks at 78 and I have a big bushy plastic plant for them to hide and larger stones for them to sneak between around the plant but 90% is bare bottom. I have eggs at the moment in a tumbler and I keep the temp the same.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

be warned that if your tank has a lower O2 level, then a higher temp could actually slow growth as opposed to speeding it up... however, if the tank is clean and O2 levels are high, then a higher temp will speed up metabolism which will speed up the growth of fry on any high quality feed (80 or 82 works in larger tanks IME).


----------

